# Targets on the Move



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I've been re-inspired by Treefork (my target should look familiar...I copied it from Treefork) and Bill Hays to shoot some more moving targets. The other night I spent some time rigging up a swinging gambler and a spinning gambler target. Tonight I had a little time to try out the swinging gambler.

Here is a couple of my better tries. No fire, but I did get that 'snap' that means I was close.

These were at 23 ft.











Since I have ordered a motor to make a spinning target holder, I'll more than likely wait to try any spinning shots. Besides the gambler, I want to try to light multiple matches while spinning.

In the future, I'll use this thread for my moving target posts and I encourage everyone else to post their moving target shots here as well.

Let's see who can come up with the most off the wall moving shot. Successful or not, post them up here....let's have some fun!

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Todd... only one question.. are you going to ECST this year?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Irfan, I have been planning on going to the ECST, but now there are rumors that the tournament might not be held this year. Also, it will depend on the date....my son graduates from High School this year and there is a possibility that it would be on the same weekend.

Are you planning on going to the ECST if it happens? There might be a Midwest Tournament this year, as well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Todd

Nice shooting. Right there on the second video. When you break the head and cut the card you're right there. The old school matches would have lit. By the way , I really like the rig. lol


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are so close with both attempts. Way to go!  Your mind has been warped!!!!  Bill is to blame  Seemingly impossible things are being done all the time now. Again congrats on what you have already done! Like TreeFork said old matches probably a light.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, GW!!! You were robbed on that last one ... it should have lit. By the way, I loved watching the bugs flying about. I thought you might get in a little aerial practice!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You and so many others are now at that level where if you can imagine it, how it needs to be accomplished... you can do it.

Congratulations Todd... I think you've basically entered the realm of the Zen masters.

My Kyudo instructor was ranked a Master... but he couldn't even come close to the accuracy so many here are regularly achieving.

"Be the arrow" my foot.... "See" it and do "It" is a lot more fitting.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm having a lot of fun and to me, that's what counts.

However, I can't take any credit for any of the ideas in these shots. The idea for moving shots comes from watching Bill and Treefork. The targets in the 2 clips above were direct copies of the ones Treefork made for his videos. Nothing there was original to me. I'm even taking the target idea from Bills spinning gambler and making one to play with. Maybe someday I'll come up with a shot, but till then, I'm happy to follow in great footsteps of those how have gone before me :bowdown: .

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya but your the one making the shot!!! That's the hard part. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No rigs to build or motors to order (& it's mostly seasonal to boot), but falling leaves work well for me. I also like them because every target is "randomly generated", plus it's good for honing the latitudinal shots, too. I'm most likely to ere on shots below me, so I often do this from my 2nd story balcony.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, GW!!! You were robbed on that last one ... it should have lit. By the way, I loved watching the bugs flying about. I thought you might get in a little aerial practice!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles...thank you. Those aren't bugs...that is from the backstop....the shirts have been there long enough that they are starting to fall apart. I also have a husky and no matter how much we try, the hair and undercoat are everywhere. I don't see any of the debris from where I stand....the 500 watt light above the catchbox lets the camera see them.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I got my motor today and after a little trial and error, got everything to line up...at least it looks like it lines up...only time will tell if it's right or not.

Here is my first go at the Spinning Gambler ....including a really bad shot at the end :slap: :rofl: ,






Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice set up. I have some new ideas also. Stay tuned.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey GW!!! You were smokin' those cards!!! Great shooting, as I would expect from you!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Nice set up. I have some new ideas also. Stay tuned.


Thanks...it's a blatant copy of Bill's...I may have to tweak it a little to get a different match angle.

I have to admit that I'm a little scared to see what you have in mind....cause I might want to try it before I get any of the ones I'm working on now :neener:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I got to shoot a little tonight at the spinning gambler. I got a couple of card cuts and one with a good hit on the match, but it didn't light. Here is one with a match light (no card hit). Check out the shot after the light...you can see the flame react to the shot...I just thought it was kind of cool to see the flame jump a little. The next shot puts out the match.

Jump to 3:10 to skip the boring stuff.






Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A little shooting in between projects today.






Hopefully more to come later.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

After I get more accurate, I'm gunna order myself a spinning fork to use as a motor.
What did you use as a motor?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork...thanks. I just can't seem to get the cuts and lights together. Even the cuts have been few and far between. I have to keep readjusting the bands. The TBG seems to stretch after only about 50 shots. Maybe I just need to shoot more and go through the stuff I have and get some fresh material. Hmmmm.....I'll work on that tomorrow.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Individual said:


> After I get more accurate, I'm gunna order myself a spinning fork to use as a motor.
> What did you use as a motor?


That's a motor for a disco ball (and no....I don't have one of those sitting around ) If you order one, just make sure it goes the speed you want. This one is a 6 rpm. Most are 1 or 2 rpm.

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw one on ebay but it was £90...

I'l keep looking, I'd be happier with lower anyway though, I'm pretty un-accurate.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah, quick searching and i found one for 6rpm for £7 and free postage.

Awesome


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Individual said:


> Ah, quick searching and i found one for 6rpm for £7 and free postage.
> 
> Awesome


There ya go!! now just make a jig to hold the card and match that raises them up away from the motor. The casing on mine is metal, so it will take a few hits.

You're on your way to the spinning gambler or any other moving target you choose.

Todd


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> There might be a Midwest Tournament this year, as well.


Double thumbs up for this idea.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Todd! Keep it up!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I happened to catch a video on Youtube yesterday in which Bill got the spinning gambler. But for a number of reasons, he was not satisfied with the video and promised to redo it. However, since the video is up on Youtube, I thought you folks might enjoy it.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles...thank you for posting that. I watched it on youtube. What an awesome shot. I really don't know why he wasn't happy with it...it looked great to me. If I would have gotten that shot, I'd have a smile they couldn't slap off for years.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My latest tries. This time I've really gone outside my comfort zone and stretched out my draw to a floating anchor.

These are a little long, but I wanted to show what was really happening...good or bad.











Feel free to comment. I don't take much personal, so if you see me doing something wrong or see something I could change, please let me know.

Also, if you can come up with a cool shot, post it, I always like trying new shots to keep things fun and to keep from burn out.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work, GW. You will get it before long.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Comment. How the heck did you cut the card right in the middle and not touch the matches? lol :rofl: That's seems to be a feat in itself. Completing two matches and a card in that one motionless would even be impressive. Ammo deflection is huge! That is a tough one. I need a motor. lol

I studied both vids. I want to lower both matches. The second match a 1/16 of an inch higher than the first. Now the ball will deflect up to hit match # 2 and contact the card a little lower for a more sure cut.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Comment. How the heck did you cut the card right in the middle and not touch the matches? lol :rofl: That's seems to be a feat in itself. Completing two matches and a card in that one motionless would even be impressive. Ammo deflection is huge! That is a tough one. I need a motor. lol
> 
> I studied both vids. I want to lower both matches. The second match a 1/16 of an inch higher than the first. Now the ball will deflect up to hit match # 2 and contact the card a little lower for a more sure cut.


Here ya go...same one I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-DJ-M-AC8-MAC8-AC-12-Disco-Mirror-Ball-Motor-/360839923098?pt=US_Other_Stage_Lighting&hash=item5403bc459a#ht_1454wt_980

Maybe I should try this one without movement.....I might give me a better chance to refine the longer draw...great suggestion . :thumbsup:.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Good work, GW. You will get it before long.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles. it feels strange but after taking a break and coming back to it, I made a little change and it it's coming along.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Good work, GW. You will get it before long.
> ...


If I had any decent suggestions, I would be giving it a whirl myself!

Cheers ... Charles


----------

